# 140 litre fuel tank for Ducato/Boxer



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been looking into replacing my 80 litre fuel tank on the Ducato with a 140 litre tank. Unfortunatly I don't have the payload on the front axle to take the extra weight.

If anybody is interested details at http://www.acgb.com/english/showroom.htm
click on direct access and then E 140L Ducato

After speaking to the company they claim it's a straight swop 80 out, 140 in, don't ask me how.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

Don't know if this is the same product but goldschmidt also do larger fuel tanks...

http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/shop2004/index.htm

click on the union jack for the english version and diesel tanks on the left hand menu.

Even if its not what you're looking for theres loads of other good kit on here thats well worth a looksie.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

Thanks for that, the site looks useful.  

I've given up any thoughts now of the larger tank, the payload just won't take it.  

I did notice on the site that their plastic tanks were "Not suitable for Bio-Diesel" I wonder if this applies to all plastic tanks :?: 

The ones I looked at were aluminium and of a very high quality. 

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Interesting site Pete.

It seems there is a tank for the 1994-2000 series and another for post 2000
Seems a very good upgrade if you run a diesel habitation heating system.

Leaving aside the extra fuel, does anyone know how much heavier is the 135L tank as against the existing one?
I note that the tank is not suitable for bio-diesel.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I really wanted the convenience of those extended range tanks for our panel van, as our cars go 500-600 between fill-ups. However, the cost seemed crippling to me unless you were a professional courier. I thought I had posted on MHF about them, but I found it was the Yahoo Group Motorhome List instead:

ACGB tanks (as Don's link)








They don't fit them, though maybe are able to put you in touch with someone local to you. The killer is that the Ducato 140l aluminium one is around £375 PLUS VAT, around £500 total if you get it fitted!

Now I remember perhaps a couple of years ago calculating that just 8 trips across the channel would pay for the cost, excluding fitting, for a 135l tank from Leisure Solutions. They then merged with Euro Motorhomes, had a reduced portfolio of products, and now IIRC Euro Motorhomes has gone bust. The French/UK diesel price gap has dwindled to boot :-(

Kuhn Auto Technik 
http://www.kuhn-autotechnik.de








advised the cost of their plastic Giant Fuel Tank (135 litres) for a Fiat Ducato is Euros 349 plus Euros 225 for fitting. This seemed a lot for for about an hour's labour. Also, from their website, I am confused about whether they do one for a latest Ducato 2.8JTD.
http://www.kuhn-autotechnik.de/ehtm/produ_tank.htm
http://www.kuhn-autotechnik.de/katalog/Kuhn076_77.pdf

Dave


----------

